# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thënie dhe Proverba

## StormAngel

Te perkthyera nga une,te shkruara nga autore te ndryshem.Thenie e proverba i gjeni ketu me poshte ne teme.

Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Respekti ndaj njeriut,dashuria ndaj te afermit duhet te kete force konstruktive,dhe asesi mangesi filantropike.
                                                                      - Jozef Capek -

Ne qytetin ne te cilin qytetaret me shume kujdesen per njeri tjetrin,aty te gjithe i respektojne ligjet natyrore,ndersa aty ku ka me pak respekt,qytete jane me te vertete pa fat.
                        - Ugo Foskolo -

Dashuria e vertete e mbron njeriun nga prekja e lendimeve te personave tjere,vetem atehere kur ai nuk do i kuroj.

                                                                  - Josip Juraj Shtrosmajer -

----------


## StormAngel

Nese vetem njehere ne jeten tende thua genjeshter,te gjitha te mirat qe ke be prej lindjes mund t`ia hudhish qenve.
                                                            -Zakonimanu-

Kur secili njeri do i donte te gjithe njerezit,atehere secili do kishte boten e vete.
                                                            - Shiler-

Te gjithe ata qe duan te gezojne njerezimin,zakonisht jane ne dicka te pagezuar.
                                                            -thenie kroate-

Invidiam virtute partam putamus gloriam
(Nese dikush ka inat per fitimin e nje te mire,atehere ajo eshte fama jone)
                            -thenie latine-

----------


## StormAngel

Nese doni ta gjeni zotin,beheni sherbetore te njeriut!
                                            -Svami Vivekandanda-

Genjeshter shpirtmadhe,a mund te te marrin famen te vertetat me te bukura?
                                                 -Taso-

Invenit interdum caeca columba pisum(Caeca gallina granum)
(Ndonjehere edhe pellumbi i verber gjen nje koker gruri (dhe pula e verber gjen koker)
                                  -thenie latine

Invidia id loquitur qudo videt,non quot subest
(Xhelozia e tregon ate qe e shef,jo ate qe me te vertete ekziston)
                                           -thenie latine-

----------


## StormAngel

Cdo permiresim ne komunikim e ben bajatesine e muhabetit me katastrofal.
-Franke Moore Colby-

Bejme ate qe duhet,dhe i japim emrat me te mire.
-Ralph Waldo Emerson-

Te shkruash don te thote ke krijosh nje kontekst ne te cilen njerezit tjere mund te mendojne
-Edwin Schlossberg-

----------


## StormAngel

I dua ditet D.I dua zerat qe ato bejne kur fluturojne prane meje.
-Douglas Adams-

Shume njerez e ngaterrojne memorien e shkurter me koshiencen e paster.
-Doug Larson-

Cenzura,si solidariteti: duhet te filloj ne shtepi,por ne dallim nga solidariteti,ajo duhet edhe te mbaroj aty.
-Clare Boot Luce-

Mencuria eshte cmenduri e vendosur ne sherbim te mire.
-George Santayana-

----------


## Ermelita

Te lumte Storm Angel !
 Vertet te bukura keto ..!

----------


## StormAngel

> Te lumte Storm Angel !
>  Vertet te bukura keto ..!


Falemnderit Ermelita.  :Lulja3:  
Do kete edhe te tjera ne vazhdim.


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Ndjehem si ikacak nga ligjet e mesatares.
-William H. Mauldin-

Dikush duhet te bej dicka,dhe eshte patetike qe keta patjeteter te jemi ne.
-Jerry Garcia i Grateful Dead-


Eshte nje linje e holle mes peshkimit dhe qendrimit ne breg si nje idiot.
-Steven Wright-


Maqinat me marrin ne surpriz me frekuence te larte.
-Alan Turing-

----------


## ATMAN

L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi.


esencialja eshte e padukshme per syte

anonime

----------


## ATMAN

nese je i disponueshem te hedhesh zemren tende pertej pengeses 
asnje pengese nuk te ndalon dot

anonime

----------


## ATMAN

jeta dhe enderrat jane fletet e te njejtit liber

lexoji me rregull dhe jeto

shfetoje rastin dhe enderro....

anonime

----------


## ATMAN

diferenca midis endrrave dhe rrealitetit 

eshte deshira e paster

anonime

----------


## StormAngel

Banka eshte vend ku huazon para nese e verteton se nuk te duhen.
-Bob Hope-

Asnjehere mos ofendo njerez me stil nqs nuk mundesh ti ofendosh me substance.
-Sam Brown,Washington Post

Nuk duhet te vuash per te qene poet; adoleshenca eshte vuajtje per te gjithe.
-John Ciardi-

Jeta eshte tragjedi per ato qe ndjejne,por eshte komedi per ato qe mendojne.
-Horace Walpole-

----------


## ATMAN

ata qe duhen(dashurohen) midis tyre me te vertete njihen 

sepse duhen (dashurohen) qe nga perjetesia

----------


## ATMAN

zemra jote eshte nje zgalem qe fluturon lirisht ne qiejt e jetes 

lere te flutoroje pa frike dhe do te dije te udheheqi drejt 

lumturise

----------


## ATMAN

e dini...

eshte e veshtire te pranosh...
eshte veshtire te kuptosh ..qe..
nganjehere fati
ka me shume fantazi se ne

----------


## ATMAN

kush nuk kupton 
qetesine tende
nuk do kuptoje kurre
fjalet e tua

----------


## ATMAN

bukuria 
eshte ne syte
e atij qe 
din te shikoje

nuk ka femra te shemtuara 
ka vetem meshkuj qe nuk dine te shikojne

----------


## ATMAN

(Gandhi)


sy per sy 
dhe bota behet e verber

----------

